# Equalizer für Windows



## maaaaatze (15. August 2008)

*Equalizer für Windows*

Ma ne frage an paar die sich mit Programmen auskennen. Bin grade dabei meine Anlage vom Rechner einzumessen das sie schön Linear ist und nen schönen Klang hat ohne dröhnen. Dazu brauch ich aber nen Equalizer. Und der von dem Realtek panel ist zum  Kennt da jemand ne nette Software der mit nen besseren EQ gibt?  Sollte wenn möglich nen 32 Band sein Weniger geht auch. Hab bei google nichts gefunden und muss weiter... Anlage aufbauen da Dad Bday feiert, muss ja drücken


----------



## Bennz (15. August 2008)

*AW: Equalizer für Windows*

für was genau soll der sein?

fürs komplette win? 

oda nur für mucke?


----------



## maaaaatze (15. August 2008)

*AW: Equalizer für Windows*

Sollte fürs Komplette Windows sein, will ja überall dann meinen Extra eingemessenen Sound haben.


----------



## Bennz (15. August 2008)

*AW: Equalizer für Windows*

echtzeit eq´s scheint es nicht zu geben, bin noch auf arbeit sage dir später noch bescheid, ob es da was gibt.


----------



## nfsgame (15. August 2008)

*AW: Equalizer für Windows*

Reicht der der im Media Player integriert ist nicht?


----------



## maaaaatze (15. August 2008)

*AW: Equalizer für Windows*

Wenn du ihn mal 3 nimmst und er dann auch für Spiele Funktioniert dann schon  Sollte einer sein wie im Realtek Soundmanager, nur ist mit der viel zu ungenau und zu klein. Er hebt nicht die richtigen Frequenzen an oder senkt sie ab.


----------



## nfsgame (15. August 2008)

*AW: Equalizer für Windows*

Achso.


----------



## Overlocked (15. August 2008)

*AW: Equalizer für Windows*

Der im Realetek ist schon OK. Für was besseres musst du zahlen. Die Xonars haben einen sehr guten im Gepäck.


----------



## SeoP (15. August 2008)

*AW: Equalizer für Windows*



Overlocked schrieb:


> Der im Realetek ist schon OK. Für was besseres musst du zahlen.



Bist Du Irre? Der Realtek klingt wie Knüppel aus`m Sack! Da macht man mehr kaputt als Gut...

Versuche es mal mit etwas differenzierter Boxenposition. Manchmal nutzen schon minimale Drehungen für einen krassen Entzerrungseffekt. 
Ansonsten hol Dir ne Soundkarte wie die Xonar oder ne E-MU (wobei die EMU nur im Musikbereich Verwendung finden kann/sollte)  


Ein kostenloses (vernünftiges) EQ-tool findet man im freeware-Bereich nicht (zumindest ich nicht)


----------



## Overlocked (15. August 2008)

*AW: Equalizer für Windows*



SeoP schrieb:


> Bist Du Irre? Der Realtek klingt wie Knüppel aus`m Sack! Da macht man mehr kaputt als Gut...
> 
> Versuche es mal mit etwas differenzierter Boxenposition. Manchmal nutzen schon minimale Drehungen für einen krassen Entzerrungseffekt.
> Ansonsten hol Dir ne Soundkarte wie die Xonar oder ne E-MU (wobei die EMU nur im Musikbereich Verwendung finden kann/sollte)
> ...



Wenn du ein Hall drunter legst, dann kannst du es nicht mehr von normalen Störgeräuschen unterscheiden, aber sonst ganz OK


----------



## maaaaatze (17. August 2008)

*AW: Equalizer für Windows*

Der Realtek dinger is Müll! Sonst würde ich wohl kaum nach nem anderen fragen. Und Boxendrehen hilft da nicht viel. Ich will die Anlage einmessen d.H. Der Frequenzgang sollte sehr Linear sein. Also sollen alle Frequenzen gleich laut sein, hört sich dann so an wie ein Wasserfall. Es gibt boxen die sind von Haus aus Linear aber da kostet dann das Paar ~5000€. Und um sowas richtig einzustellen braucht man eben einen 30 oder 32 Band EQ. Wenns nich anders geht kommt halt ne andere Soundkarte her wenns Geld dafür da is.

Und das was sich bei Realtek EQ schimpft... naja... im Anhang mal nen richtigen EQ. Und das wenn nen Halll drin is keine andere Störgeräusche man hört is auch nich so. Wenn man weiß worauf man achten muss....


----------



## Pokerclock (17. August 2008)

*AW: Equalizer für Windows*

Es ist von vielen Herstellern beabsichtigt, dass der Frequenzgang unregelmäßig ist und bei bestimmten Frequenzen Hoch- und Tiefpunkte gibt. Erst durch einen unterschiedlichen Frequenzgang, der durch eine entsprechend eingestellte Frequenzweiche eingestellt wird, entstehen typische audiophile Charakteristika eines Lautsprecher(-systems).

Natürlich spielt das verwendete Material eine Rolle. Mit Pappe und geklebten Holz kriegt man keine Wunder hin.

Oftmals ist es bei (günstigeren) Standlautsprechern der Fall, dass ein "Buckel" etwa um die 100hz eingestellt wird. Der sogenannte Kickbass soll dadurch erreicht werden.

Englische Lautsprecher - so sagt man und misst es oftmals im Testlabor - haben mehr eine dunkle Abstimmung. Man sieht wie die Frequenzkurve konstant fällt in Richtung 10000hz und weiter.

Ich würde die Finger von den EQ lassen. Man macht nur das kaputt, was eigentlich Sinn der Sache war. Boxendrehen hilft durchaus. Was aber noch mehr hilft ist Boxenumstellen. Du glaubst gar nicht was es ausmacht den Lautsprecher mal nur 20cm von der Wand weg zu stellen.

Und sorry. Wer künstlichen Hall einsetzt...


----------



## maaaaatze (17. August 2008)

*AW: Equalizer für Windows*

Die Boxen sind mehr als 20cm von der Wand weg. Und ich mag es ja auch Basslastig kein ding. Aber Lieber stelle ich mir den Subwoofer extra Lauter und hab wenn es sein muss ein schönes Lineares System mit dem ich auch mal Musik abmischen kann mit Cubase SX was ich jetzt machen darf oder ich muss mir halt diese Monitoring boxen ausleihen.


----------



## SeoP (19. August 2008)

*AW: Equalizer für Windows*

Moin Maaatz,

Nun ist es doch etwas komplexer was Du eigentlich machen willst.
Mit Cubase auf linearer Basis arbeiten und gleichzeitig eine bassige Einstellung beim gesamtsound bevorzugen ist nicht möglich.

Letztendlich stellt sich mir die Frage wo legst Du deine Priorität.
Ich habe aus exakt demselben Grund 2 Rechner zu Hause (siehe Sig.)
mein Zockerknecht mit dem ordinären Realtek (EP35-DS3) und meinen Muckerechner mit PCI-card (EMU 1010).

Als Boxen verwende ich zu Hause für beide Rechner über ein Mischpult Naerfields (KRK RP5) und KEINEN EQ, die aber optimal zur Tischmitte (deinem Sitzplatz) ausgerichtet weren MÜSSEN. 

zum mischen / mastern schonmal an gute Kopfhörer gedacht?


----------

